# Where to get seat backs for '67 GTO?



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there. I am working my '67 GTO Conv.. I want to change the original black interior to Parchment. However I am having a heck of a time finding any catalogs that carry the hard shell seat backs for '67. Many have seat backs for '68 but I have found none for '67. 

Does anyone know of a company that has the seat backs in Parchment for a '67 GTO ???? 

THANKS !!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try these guys; The reproduction seat backs are plastic, I stripped and reused my originals.

Chevelle Parts, El Camino Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Restoration Parts


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

HMMM....stripping the old backs and painting them would be an option. I think I found Parchment paint in a spray can on line. 

What did you use to strip the seat backs ? They seem to be very porous. I image stripping them would be difficult.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Use Aircraft Stripper, you can find AS in the paint section of your local auto parts store. Use the spray can and not the brush on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Use Aircraft Stripper, you can find AS in the paint section of your local auto parts store. Use the spray can and not the brush on.


 And keep it wet by respraying lightly until it has lifted the paint. The paint on the backs is almost like a vinyl and will come off in pieces. You can clean in the texture with a soft wire brush. Rinse well and wash with a mild solution of dish soap to remove all the stripper residue and then clean that with a pre-painting cleaner.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great tips ! Thanks guys. I just have to make sure I find a Parchment paint that will work on the seat backs. 

Thanks again


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Get the new covers first and have the paint matched to it. The colors are different between PUI and Legendary with Legendary being closer to original. If you call them, they may be able to refer you to a company just for the paint.


----------

